# Anyone going sat.?



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Don,t know if i am going with that weather report. Guess i am becoming a fair weather hunter at the ripe od age of 64.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I might take a walk or 2 in the morning. Don't really have my hopes up.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If I go it will be with my Smith 686. Still on my bucket list to shoot a deer with a pistol.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My daughter and I will be out if the weathers isn't too bad. have a few nice bucks still on the camera.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't believe I'll be out with the weather reports. The rain doesn't bother me but the 1/4 inch ice in the morning doesn't sound good. I'll probably be out Sunday.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I am working in the morning. I could go in the evening but just not in the mood. But will be out muzzle loading in January. Good luck all.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

bobk said:


> If I go it will be with my Smith 686. Still on my bucket list to shoot a deer with a pistol.


With all those deer at your feeder I'm gonna guess you'll be able to check that one off the list! I've always wanted to do that too. Took my s&w 357 to the range a day before gun season a few years ago, needless to say I took my shotgun. I could barely keep it on the paper at twenty yds. Let us know if you make it happen. Good luck!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I just put out 2-5 gallon buckets of apples but they are frozen so I hope the rain will thaw them a bit. I will make the decision in the am if it's not slick out I will go for a few hrs. Good luck to all!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I dont see any rain in my forecast...calling for snow overnight...too cold to rain.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I live in sw Ohio, freezing rain to just rain and the high on Saturday 57•


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Up north east here there saying snow then warming by daylight then rain, freezing rain Akron- canton south. It should be interesting.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Only showing rain about 9am saturday for central ohio...and that'll be rain not ice...but calling for snow overnight tonight...at least thats what I'm showing.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Remember they are meteorologist, they never get it right!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

CHOPIQ said:


> Don't believe I'll be out with the weather reports. The rain doesn't bother me but the 1/4 inch ice in the morning doesn't sound good. I'll probably be out Sunday.


DITTO, And Yes, they hit the nail squarely!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

1more said:


> Remember they are meteorologist, they never get it right!


You're right...they didnt get it right...the whole forecast changed overnight...bs.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Shot a 31/2yo doe at 8:00. I was sitting on  my bucket a7:45 and she came into the Granny Smith apples. Dropped her in her tracks. Getting to old to drag these deer.lol


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

I got this one Saturday after the rain/ice stopped about 930. ground blind was nice and dry. Saw total of 3. went for a drive with the daughter and the deer were out everywhere.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the buck.


----------

